# H: Rattling sniper, Wulfen, mordheim, halfings, pit fighter W: $$



## Judge411

I have 3 mordheim Youngbloods, one pit fighter ogre, a small mordheim halflings warband, one rattling sniper, one wulfen. For sale. Can send pics if interested. All models are oop rare or custom.


----------

